

Why are we still programming like it's the punchcard era? - jamii
http://pchiusano.github.io/2014-09-30/punchcard-era.html

======
sklogic
Here is an IDE the author is dreaming about:
[http://www.jetbrains.com/mps/](http://www.jetbrains.com/mps/)

